# OcCre Tram Lisbona



## wrighizilla (Mar 28, 2018)

Hello everyone, I have just finish building a Lisbona Tram 1/24 

Kit taken in my country from Kreativity World shop, here specifications and measures: 

https://www.kreativity-world.com/it/prodotto/0-15-15/tram/1710/lisboa-occre-53005.html

Kit box content:


































































Build log start from floor and seats



















I use real 1.mm glass to make windows, is a box of microscope slides.
I prepared a frame to cut the glass.



















I have adjusted microscope glass with a thin wood strip as to fit inside frames, casually my glass microscope slides have one side 1mm less than frames, I chose to fill it. 



















OcCre Kit windows are basically glued, I have tried to make it openable.





































I also add some details to walls


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

wrightzilla, looks very detailed and challenging, How long did the build take you? LiG


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Looks good!
Jason


----------



## wrighizilla (Mar 28, 2018)

Nick Jr said:


> wrightzilla, looks very detailed and challenging, How long did the build take you? LiG


I take around one month.

before Lisboa tram I have made the Soller, maybe is a littlebit easier and more big compared to Lisbona tram
Also Soller take a month to be finished.. 




























a Soller video

https://vimeo.com/328822030


OcCre Soller too is a basically simple kit, all seats lines are draw with a pencil, windows are polycarbonate glued and all light are static in metal castings.. but If you like to modify the basic kit there is a lot of space for leds lights, many details, openable doors and windows, seats made with wood stripes, etc..


----------



## wrighizilla (Mar 28, 2018)

back on Lisbona tram.. 

Inside roof and Led lights










light made with a washer and a brass ring




























The front panel have 3 Led lights










I grouted all the cracks with cyan and talcum powder




























Other curve glass windows..










doors open with two Ripstop hinges




























Some details add on sticker










Everything glued togheter


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

wrightzilla, only 1 month and with working lights, my hat is off to you. I attempted to access the web site to see what else they offer, but seemed to be locked on one page. Can you post the home page address? thank you. LiG


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Nick; 

https://www.kreativity-world.com/it/


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

John, thank you. was able to navigate the site. saw a nice wooden passenger car in 1:32. Would like to research that one some more. LiG


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

Very nice, great job


----------



## wrighizilla (Mar 28, 2018)

How I bend wood stripes for the roof










last Led lights and roof covering















































How I made top insigna 




























Handmade motor unit first version.. (not so bad but shaky)





































Roof complete


----------



## wrighizilla (Mar 28, 2018)

Nick Jr said:


> John, thank you. was able to navigate the site. saw a nice wooden passenger car in 1:32. Would like to research that one some more. LiG


maybe you tell about Costa MZA http://forums.mylargescale.com/24-product-reviews/87210-occre-costa-mza.html

You find it on eaby or amazon.. unfortunately is out of production, one of the best model kit I have built


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, that is the one I was referring to. Just my luck 'out of production. Didn't realize how detailed the interior was, Absolutely beautiful. LiG


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, fantastic


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

I was quite taken with Tram modeling soon after getting into large scale. Obviously there was no activity in the US. However a very active Tram modeling community in the UK, and limited in Europe. That was 18 years ago so I'm pretty out of touch but some things stay the same,

While there is the pretty standard scales, 1:24, 1:32, etc. What I found really interesting were larger scale models. Larger than G, 1:20.3 or Gauge 3. Taking a quick look seems like those larger trams have lost a bit of favor. Current Tram modeling seem to be in the more common scales.

There is one gateway website to most thing related to Tram modeling in most gauges and scales in the UK as well as covering European countries; clubs, organizations, societies, suppliers of RTR, kits and parts. The website and links also hosts sales in general and/or specific scales.

*Tramway Information Website Features and News*
https://www.tramwayinfo.com/


----------



## wrighizilla (Mar 28, 2018)

model finished.. last details and a video



















































































https://vimeo.com/338921568


thank you!!


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

My hat is off to you, exceptional. LiG


----------



## se38005 (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank you for sharing. I have previously looked at the range of Occre tram kits, after this they look even more tempting.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nicely done, great model.


----------



## wrighizilla (Mar 28, 2018)

A new outdoor photo set.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Love it, the level of detail you have put into this model is fantastic. The finished item looks amazing. Keep up the good work.


----------

